# Theopompa ophthalmica



## nepenti (Jul 26, 2007)

Many thanks Yen that this species is finally here in Europe. Have a look. Amazing gem!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 26, 2007)

Beautiful blue color! is there a common name for this species? And are barkmantids in general easy to care for (for a noob)


----------



## Asa (Jul 26, 2007)

What a beauty!!


----------



## Ian (Jul 26, 2007)

Your photos are fantastic, what camera are you using?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 26, 2007)

Must...have...THESE!


----------



## nepenti (Jul 26, 2007)

> Beautiful blue color! is there a common name for this species? And are barkmantids in general easy to care for (for a noob)


I don't know any as I don't like those common names, latin rules  They need a bit higher humidity and also a piece of wood instide the box. They are quite fast and like walking on the net at the top of the container, so they are a bit different from all bark mantids.



> Your photos are fantastic, what camera are you using?


eos 350d + sigma 50mm macro


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 26, 2007)

Those are amazing colors!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 26, 2007)

BLUE!!!! come on i never knew there is a blue mantis! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 26, 2007)

What can I say, just fastinating :!:


----------



## RodG (Jul 26, 2007)

Fantastic photos  I have a few of these and they are very cool indeed!!!


----------



## nepenti (Jul 26, 2007)

> BLUE!!!! come on i never knew there is a blue mantis! :lol:


Hehe this is actually my favourite colour so I had to have it! I also had one blue cilnia humeralis, but of course it's just a morph.

Check also Rhombodera fusca. This one is also blue and very nice. We are waiting for hatching now


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 27, 2007)

HI Lukasz, sorry didn't say hi to you earlier, glad to know you made it here and share with us your wonderful collection. Thanks for the pics, i could never be able to capture them in such detail. Fantastic photos!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 27, 2007)

This species is absolutely gorgeous! Great photographs


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 21, 2007)

MUST HAVE!!! Very nice pic and mantid! Where'd you get them? Yen? Thanks. lol.


----------



## Djoul (Aug 21, 2007)

My god, I have to find one for myself !

what beauty !


----------



## Lientje (Aug 21, 2007)

Very beautiful.

I hope I find in the future also one for myself :lol:


----------



## Joe (Aug 22, 2007)

WOW! Nice photos! the mantis looks just like a sketch or painting with those nice colors!


----------



## sufistic (Aug 23, 2007)

Your photos always looks good!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 23, 2007)

Phenomenal !!  Congratulations...


----------



## Christian (Dec 10, 2007)

I reactivated this post because I managed to ID the species which is frequently imported since about one year or so. Now, as I thought, the actually correct species name is _*Theopompa servillei*_, not _ophthalmica_.

Please use this name when distributing specimens.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 10, 2007)

this looks like a great subject to take pics of..i would love to get this species.


----------

